# Quo Vadis - XC Einheitsbrei oder das Ende der Evolutionsstufe?



## Frodijak (30. März 2022)

...


----------



## me72 (30. März 2022)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Cannondale und Rose gehen einen leicht aneren Weg aber die Anderen Protagonisten sind schon sehr ähnlich.


Cannondale ok, aber Rose? Was machen die soviel anders? 

Würde da eher Scott mit dem versteckten Dämpfer sehen, der aus der Masse heraussticht und dann die beiden Lager mit horizontal und vertikal eingebautem Dämpfer. Rose hingegen ähnelt für mich mit dem leichten Knick im Oberrohr wiederum eher dem Oiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (30. März 2022)

Frodijak schrieb:


> heuer mit HipBags und Trinkrucksack gibt es doch einige Alternativen zur Flüssigkeitsaufnahme.


Ein freier Rücken und Trinkflaschen sind mir lieber. 
Ne Trinkflasche ist auch schneller wieder aufgefüllt. Geht ja bei Platz 598 um wichtige Sekunden  

Bei mir wird bald eines von den abgebildeten XC Bikes aufgebaut. Freue mich schon riesig


----------



## me72 (30. März 2022)

Aber schöner Vergleich, auch danke für die visuelle Gegenüberstellung der Bikes.


----------



## me72 (30. März 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird bald eines von den abgebildeten XC Bikes aufgebaut. Freue mich schon riesig


Welches denn?



dino113 schrieb:


> Ein freier Rücken und Trinkflaschen sind mir lieber.


Das sehe ich auch so, besonders im Hochsommer.


----------



## dino113 (30. März 2022)

me72 schrieb:


> Welches denn?


Ist in der falschen Farbe abgebildet. Noch ein wenig Geduld. Kommt dann auch ein Faden. Ist zumindest geplant.
Das Bike ist hier im Forum bisher nicht vertreten. Zumindest habe ich davon bisher keines entdeckt.


----------



## me72 (30. März 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Ist in der falschen Farbe abgebildet. Noch ein wenig Geduld. Kommt dann auch ein Faden. Ist zumindest geplant.
> Das Bike ist hier im Forum bisher nicht vertreten. Zumindest habe ich davon bisher keines entdeckt.


Hmm, da ich für das Oiz gevotet habe, gibts sonst bis jetzt nur noch Stimmen für das Blur und das Epic. Das passt aber so gar nicht zu der Aussage


dino113 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist hier im Forum bisher nicht vertreten.


Dann ist es also hier in der Übersicht nicht dabei und Du hast mit "Ach piss Dich einfach" gestimmt.   😁


----------



## dino113 (30. März 2022)

me72 schrieb:


> Hmm, da ich für das Oiz gevotet habe, gibts sonst bis jetzt nur noch Stimmen für das Blur und das Epic. Das passt aber so gar nicht zu der Aussage
> 
> Dann ist es also hier in der Übersicht nicht dabei und Du hast mit "Ach piss Dich einfach" gestimmt.   😁


oder ich habe gar nicht abgestimmt


me72 schrieb:


> Das passt aber so gar nicht zu der Aussage


Es wurde vorgestellt. Habe es bisher aber bei keinem User gesehen.


----------



## daniel77 (30. März 2022)

Das Fourstroke macht mich am meisten an. Allerdings fahre ich mein Focus o1e noch mindestens eine weitere Saison.




mittlerweile unsere dritte Saison und ich hab’s bisher kein zweites Mal gesehen…


----------



## dino113 (30. März 2022)

@Frodijak 

Würde die Liste noch um das Simplon Cirex ergänzen und das Ibis Exie erweitern. 
Das Ibis wird dieses Jahr im WC vertreten sein und hat halt einen sehr modernen Ansatz und auch optisch etwas anders mit dem Knick im Oberrohr


----------



## Frodijak (30. März 2022)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (30. März 2022)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Lapierre?


leider nein


Frodijak schrieb:


> Ja, es war gar nicht so leicht alle rauszuschen bzw. es ist recht einfach den ein oder anderen zu vergessen. 😊


Denke ich mir. trotzdem sehr gute Idee. Vielleicht kommen da noch mehr Vorschläge


----------



## Frodijak (1. April 2022)

...


----------



## bikerkocher (1. April 2022)

Fahre aktuell das Epic. Absolut empfehlenswert Geometrie.
Würde aber gerne mal das BMC testen,soll vom Hinterbau her besser funktionieren.


----------



## Frodijak (1. April 2022)

...


----------



## Schmal (1. April 2022)

Das Factor lässt mich irgend wie an das Spark mit „Dämpfer in nackig“ denken?


----------



## bikerkocher (1. April 2022)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Was stört dich am aktuellen Hinterbau?


Ich nutze am Dämpfer egal wie ich in einstelle nur max. 60% Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (2. April 2022)

Kann man bei dem Dämpfer den Volumen Spacer verkleinern? Dann ist der Dämpfer nicht so progressiv und man sollte zu mehr Federweg kommen. So klappte es bei meinem Fox ganz gut. Jedoch kein Epic.


----------



## Hugo (2. April 2022)

In Sachen Kinematik hat sich inzwischen eben etabliert, was funktioniert und sich auch herstellen lässt. Evtl. Kommt irgendwann high-pivot auch im CC-Bereich an…glaub ich jetzt aber irgendwie nicht.
Das BMC hat nen VPP und ist damit schon „anders“ als die meisten abgestützten Eingelenker(Ghost auch). C-Dale geht da tatsächlich einen Sonderweg, da sie die ersten und einzigen(?) sind, bei denen die Kettenstreben nen Flex-pivot aufweisen und in der Funktion eher nem Horst-Link entsprechen.
Bleiben noch die kleineren Brands wie Stoll, welche eigene Konzepte und auch ne eigene Optik haben.
Zusammenfassend kann man imho sagen, dass es zunehmend schwer, wird einen richtigen „Fehler“ zu machen.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (2. April 2022)

Positiv finde ich, dass der Einheitsbrei mittlerweile bei vielen Herstellern zwei Flaschen im Rahmendreieck ermöglicht. Ist mir persönlich recht wichtig.


----------



## dino113 (2. April 2022)

Hugo schrieb:


> die Kettenstreben nen Flex-pivot aufweisen


Da bin ich mal zwecks der Haltbarkeit gespannt.


----------



## Hugo (2. April 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal zwecks der Haltbarkeit gespannt.


Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen.


----------



## tonzone (2. April 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Ist in der falschen Farbe abgebildet. Noch ein wenig Geduld. Kommt dann auch ein Faden. Ist zumindest geplant.
> Das Bike ist hier im Forum bisher nicht vertreten. Zumindest habe ich davon bisher keines entdeckt.


Merida?


----------



## tonzone (2. April 2022)

@Frodijak... wirklich schicke Bikes dabei - glaube, dieses fehlt hier .
Es dürfte mittlerweile dank zahlreicher engagierter "Erbauer" recht stark vertreten sein (zumindest hier im Forum).


----------



## dino113 (2. April 2022)

Nein. Obwohl ich das auch interessant finde.


----------



## tonzone (2. April 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Nein. Obwohl ich das auch interessant finde.


Ja, ich finde, es schaut sehr scharf aus. 

Dann bleiben ja fast nur noch KTM oder Simplon... an das Thömus od. Lapierre denke ich nicht (wobei ich mich natürlich täuschen kann ).


----------



## dino113 (2. April 2022)

tonzone schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde, es schaut sehr scharf aus.
> 
> Dann bleiben ja fast nur noch KTM oder Simplon... an das Thömus od. Lapierre denke ich nicht (wobei ich mich natürlich täuschen kann ).


Nein. 
@me72 war dem schon auf der Spur. Hat sich nur nicht festgelegt. 

Bin an ein Blur TR Frameset in dem Lachsrot oder was das ist gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonzone (2. April 2022)

Arrrghh! Wie konnte ich das übersehen!?
Cool! Tatsächlich das einzige Radl von SC, welches mir gefällt. Fährt nicht der gute alte M. Marotte damit rum?


----------



## dino113 (2. April 2022)

Ja. 

Habe die Bikes bei der WM in Val di Sole gesehen. Ein sehr wuchtiger Rahmen. Hat mir  auf Anhieb gefallen. Und dann noch die Option mit zwei Flaschenhaltern. Perfekt. 

Hat mich einen Anruf beim Händler vor Ort gekostet. Der konnte dann tatsächlich innerhalb von 3 Tagen einen Rahmen auftreiben. Hatte nicht damit gerechnet eines zu ergattern.


----------



## Daleo (2. April 2022)

Ich möchte mal noch das Mondraker F-Podium in den Ring werfen: Super Geometrie, Genialer Hinterbau und fantastisches Design.


----------



## checky (19. April 2022)

Genau!

Ich persönlich gucke fast gar nicht darauf wie der Dämpfer angeordnet ist oder wie das Ding aussieht. 
Für mich wichtig: der Hinterbau & die Geometrie. Beim Hinterbau kommt aus Erfahrung für mich kein Eingelenker mehr ins Haus, sondern nur noch (ein gut gemachter) VPP & ähnliche Systeme. Das mit ner modernen Geo erklärt dann auch meine eigenen Büchsen: Mondraker F-Podium & Ghost Lector FS.
So Kisten wie Epic & Scalpel (hatte ich auch alle mal) interessieren mich gar nicht mehr weil die Hinterbauten so vergleichsweise schlecht funktionieren


----------



## Frodijak (19. April 2022)

...


----------



## Daleo (20. April 2022)

Exakt. Und wenn sich das ganze dann noch ein bisschen aus dem Einheitsbrei abhebt, hat man ja nur gewonnen.


----------



## Daleo (20. April 2022)

Und vom neuen Spark bin ich auch ein großer Fan. Wobei da der Hinterbau rein vom Layout her doch schon eher dem „Einheitsbrei“ entspricht.🤫


----------



## pacechris (25. April 2022)

Bin begeisterter Oiz Fahrer, würde mich aber aktuell für das Supercaliber entscheiden.


----------



## dino113 (25. April 2022)

pacechris schrieb:


> Bin begeisterter Oiz Fahrer, würde mich aber aktuell für das Supercaliber entscheiden.


Habe mich wegen der Geo gegen das Supercaliber entschieden. 
Der SW hätte etwas steiler sein können und der LW etwas flacher. 
Den Reach finde ich okay. 

Bin mit meinen 1,89 mal 4 Tage auf dem Supercaliber in L gefahren. Hat schon getaugt. 

Aber wenn alles klappt, fahre ich später mein Blur Frameset abholen 😛


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerkocher (25. April 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Habe mich wegen der Geo gegen das Supercaliber entschieden.
> Der SW hätte etwas steiler sein können und der LW etwas flacher.
> Den Reach finde ich okay.
> 
> ...


Wie war dein Eindruck vom Supercaliber. 👍


----------



## dino113 (25. April 2022)

bikerkocher schrieb:


> Wie war dein Eindruck vom Supercaliber. 👍


Hatte mir anfangs ein wenig mehr Dämpfung am Heck erwartet. Bei einem 100mm Fully kann es nicht mithalten. 
Den besseren Komfort zum HT merkt man trotzdem deutlich. 
Traktion im Wiegetritt natürlich viel besser. 
Auch in der Abfahrt merkt man, dass das HR gegenüber einem HT mehr Bodenhaftung hat. 
Der Vortrieb war genial. Das geht richtig gut vorwärts. 

In der Abfahrt hat mir etwas die Kontrolle gefehlt. Es war nur ein 720er Lenker verbaut. Und vielleicht hätte es sich für mich bergab in XL besser gefahren. Da fehlt mir leider ein Vergleich. 

Die Entscheidung fürs Blur war hauchdünn. 
Glaube aber, dass es sich gelohnt hat







XL TR Rahmenset mit Schaltauge und Sattelklemme


----------



## bikerkocher (25. April 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Hatte mir anfangs ein wenig mehr Dämpfung am Heck erwartet. Bei einem 100mm Fully kann es nicht mithalten.
> Den besseren Komfort zum HT merkt man trotzdem deutlich.
> Traktion im Wiegetritt natürlich viel besser.
> Auch in der Abfahrt merkt man, dass das HR gegenüber einem HT mehr Bodenhaftung hat.
> ...


Super danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## bikerkocher (26. April 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Hatte mir anfangs ein wenig mehr Dämpfung am Heck erwartet. Bei einem 100mm Fully kann es nicht mithalten.
> Den besseren Komfort zum HT merkt man trotzdem deutlich.
> Traktion im Wiegetritt natürlich viel besser.
> Auch in der Abfahrt merkt man, dass das HR gegenüber einem HT mehr Bodenhaftung hat.
> ...


----------



## subdiver (10. Juli 2022)

Es fällt auf, dass die meisten Bikes einen horizontalen Dämpfer verbaut haben.

Die Geometrien gehen ja mittlerweile alle in Richtung „Down Country“.
Da frage ich mich, wie konnte mit meinem 70er LW nur unsere Alpentrails fahren


----------



## Schmal (10. Juli 2022)

Naja, es ist schon ein Unterschied ob man für sich in Ruhe über die Hometrails kullert, oder ob man im Vollgas-Modus durch die technischen Passagen ballert, während einem das Laktat zu den Ohren hinausspritzt 😉

Fahrbar war alles mal, und ist es gewiss immer noch - ist nur die Frage was angenehmer, sicherer und schneller ist. Was einem taugt, muss jeder für sich rausfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (10. Juli 2022)

Schmal schrieb:


> Naja, es ist schon ein Unterschied ob man für sich in Ruhe über die Hometrails kullert, oder ob man im Vollgas-Modus durch die technischen Passagen ballert, während einem das Laktat zu den Ohren hinausspritzt 😉



Mittlerweile mit meinen 60 Jahren kullere ich nur noch über meine Hometrail (z.B. Fleckalmtrai)
mit veralteter Geometrie und lediglich 100mm Federweg  

Meine Zeit, wo ich noch Rennen gefahren bin ist vorbei, würde dann aber auch aktuelles Material wählen.


----------

